# QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow)

## Fitap

Hola, de un dia para el otro usando qbittorrent no aparece mas en pantalla, lo ejecuto desde la linea de comandos para ver la salida y me encuentro con este mensaje de error.

```

QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 564, resource id: 48234513, major code: 18 (ChangeProperty), minor code: 0

QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 565, resource id: 48234513, major code: 18 (ChangeProperty), minor code: 0

QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 566, resource id: 48234513, major code: 12 (ConfigureWindow), minor code: 0

QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 567, resource id: 48234513, major code: 18 (ChangeProperty), minor code: 0

QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 568, resource id: 48234513, major code: 12 (ConfigureWindow), minor code: 0

QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 569, resource id: 48234513, major code: 2 (ChangeWindowAttributes), minor code: 0

QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 570, resource id: 48234513, major code: 2 (ChangeWindowAttributes), minor code: 0

QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 571, resource id: 48234513, major code: 20 (GetProperty), minor code: 0

QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 572, resource id: 48234513, major code: 18 (ChangeProperty), minor code: 0

QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 573, resource id: 48234513, major code: 18 (ChangeProperty), minor code: 0

QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 574, resource id: 48234513, major code: 19 (DeleteProperty), minor code: 0

QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 575, resource id: 48234513, major code: 20 (GetProperty), minor code: 0

QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 576, resource id: 48234513, major code: 18 (ChangeProperty), minor code: 0

QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 577, resource id: 48234513, major code: 20 (GetProperty), minor code: 0

QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 578, resource id: 48234513, major code: 19 (DeleteProperty), minor code: 0

QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 579, resource id: 48234513, major code: 1 (CreateWindow), minor code: 0

QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 580, resource id: 48234513, major code: 18 (ChangeProperty), minor code: 0

QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 581, resource id: 48234513, major code: 19 (DeleteProperty), minor code: 0

QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 582, resource id: 48234515, major code: 18 (ChangeProperty), minor code: 0

QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 583, resource id: 48234513, major code: 8 (MapWindow), minor code: 0

QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 585, resource id: 48234513, major code: 12 (ConfigureWindow), minor code: 0

```

Reinstale qbittorrent y sigue el mismo comportamiento.

Donde podria revisar?

Saludos.

----------

## cameta

Hola,

podría ser culpa de alguna actualización.

Haz un revdep-rebuild

----------

## Fitap

Gracias por la sugerencia cameta, siempre hago revdep-rebuild.

Sigo buscando solucion.

----------

## cameta

Pon que USE usas, y comprueba si no hay algún tema de bugs.

----------

## Fitap

```

fitap@gentoo-Desktop-i7 ~ $ equery u qbittorrent

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for net-p2p/qbittorrent-3.3.16:

 U I

 + + X     : Add support for X11

 + + dbus  : Enable dbus support for anything that needs it (gpsd, gnomemeeting, etc)

 + + debug : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see

             https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Quality_Assurance/Backtraces

 + + webui : Enable the Web UI

```

Los USES todos habilitados.

----------

## cameta

Hola,

prueba dos cosas.

1º  Borrar la configuración de transmision en tu usuario (o como yo tener un usuario de reserva donde no me importa borrar configuraciones ya que solo lo uso para testear).

Bueno, no borres, está en  ~/.config/transmission/ sino cambia el nombre por   ~/.config/transmissionbak/ para asi poder recuperarla en caso de que no sea ese el problema.

2º Elimina las uses debug y webui

----------

## Fitap

Hola cameta, no es transmission, es qbittorrent la app.

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a reinstalar libxcb, y si sigues con el error, reinstala qtgui.

----------

## Fitap

Gracias por responder quilosaq, hice ambas cosas sugeridas sin encontrar solucion.

Saludos.

----------

## cameta

Prueba a instalar una versión distinta como la 3.3.10

----------

## cameta

```
[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libtorrent-rasterbar-1.1.5-r1:0/9::gentoo  USE="dht ssl -debug -doc -examples -libressl -python -static-libs {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_5 (-python3_6)" 3851 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtlockedfile-2.4.1_p20150629::gentoo  USE="qt4 qt5 -doc" 694 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtsingleapplication-2.6.1_p20150629::gentoo  USE="X qt4 qt5 -doc" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-p2p/qbittorrent-3.3.16::gentoo  USE="X dbus -debug -webui" 2893 KiB

```

Intenta reinstalar estas dependencias y comprueba que uses hay en ellas. No te fíes de las mías.

----------

